# migrating away from Outlook on PC



## fatrunner1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm trying to migrate away from Outlook 2010 on my PC. I've been using Icloud for my calendar and my contacts and enjoy how they update wirelessly with each other. I've found another application to handle my tasks, so now I'm looking for an email client. The challenge I seem to be facing has to do with my contacts. I like having them in Icloud, but it would seem that there isn't much out there that can sync with Icloud's contacts. Maybe I'm completely missing it, but it doesn't appear that I could add my work email to the Icloud email online. 

I've tried the icloud sync for outlook and from what I can tell it doesn't seem to work very well. I don't really want to use gmail, hotmail or yahoo for my business emails since I use each for personal emails. I'm not opposed to a webmail application, but I would like for any changes on my iphone contacts to update to that email application. 

Does anyone have any suggestions to what might fit the need?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------

